# BB-VerleiH.....Umfrage?!



## marschel (11. November 2003)

Marktumfrage!!!!

Hi Leutz,

mal keine Schleichwerbung........ABER:

Was würdet Ihr von einem BB-Verleih in Küstennähe halten.

z.B. NUR BBs.....

und zum Anderen: BB mit Equipment nach Wahl.....
(wer die wahl, der die qual...  )

ich denke da an unsere süddeutschen Feunde, Ruhrpottler,...etc..


----------



## Truttafriend (11. November 2003)

was machst du im Unglücksfall?
Es wird keine bezahlbare Versicherung das Risiko übernehmen.

Ansonsten denke ich das der Markt dafür zu klein ist.


Wenn du dir das wie einen fahradverleig vorstellst.
Müsste man erst rechtlich abklären.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2003)

Moin!
So weit ich weis gibs schon einige Verleiher im HH und sonst an der Küste. Mein erter BB Trip war auch in einem geliehenem Boot das FFT mir damals von seinem Händler mitgebracht hatte.
Ich hab zwar ein eigenes BB würde so etwas aber für alle anderen sehr begrüßen.


----------



## AndreasB (11. November 2003)

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

hast Du Namen, ggfls. Telefonnummern von den BB-Verleihern in Hamburg?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ralle (11. November 2003)

Ich wäre dafür !!
Mann könnte mal reinschnuppern und sehen ob es einem liegt.
Wenn müßte aber das restliche Equipment auch zu leihen sein.
Dann würde ich mich mal einem AB BB-Kapitän mal anschließen und sssooolllccchhheee Dorsche fangen!


----------



## Fischbox (11. November 2003)

Moin!!

Hab bei meinen Recherchen letztens das hier gefunden. Dort kann man ein BB für ein Wochenende leihen. Entschließt man sich zum Kauf, dann bekommt man die Leihgebühr auf den Preis angerechnet. Ganz interessantes Angebot zum Probieren (oder Sönke ), oder?!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

:q ...Los Sönke...Du kannst auch bei Franky - falls der das immer noch macht - nachfragen...ist ein wenig dichter :q 
oder hier ... na Sönke.....naaaaaaa :q :q :q


----------



## Fischbox (11. November 2003)

@Vossi 


Coooool!!!:q :q :q   Ich denke er ist bald weich gekocht#6 !

Mööönsch Sönke, überleg bloß mal! Ganz gemütlich bei einem Sonnenuntergang ein Pils in kleiner Runde, während einer Angelpause 300 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, in der Ostsee dümpelnd liquidieren. Datt wär doch herrlich,oder?!#g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

....genau Sönke...und dann stell Dir mal das Gedrängel an einem Strand wie WH vor.... und Du liegst locker davor und weil Du es nicht unbedingt auf Dorsche abgesehen hast, liegst Du etwas näher als die anderen Bellyfahrer an der Küste.... Du beobachtest, wie das Getümmel am Strand echte Unruhe im Wasser verursacht... die Mefos ziehen sich zurück und stossen auf Deinen Köder..... und Du drillst was das Zeug hält.... Keiner, der Dir über die Schnur wirft (naja, ich vielleicht mal oder Ace), keiner der Dich fragt, ob er neben Dir stehen kann/darf.....Japp....das isses doch.....und dann gehste irgendwann zum Diggeln über......mmmhhhhhhh....:g :q :q


----------



## Ace (11. November 2003)

:q:q:q ich glaubs nicht...was wird das denn, 
Wenn er damit erstmal angefangen hat, dann hat er keine Zeit mehr zum Zandern wetten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

...genau Ace....das ist doch Sinn der Sache... MichiHH stöhnt doch schon immer über diese starke Konkurrenz :q 
Und ausserdem ist es für die "Nichtsagomitbringer" so auch viel sicherer :q :q :q :q


----------



## marschel (11. November 2003)

jo ich merke schon,

ein feedback wäre da....nur wäre das vom logistischen aufwand mit allem equip. ein bischen schwer, von wegen wathode/ jacke & schuhe...die ganzen größen....

aber könnte ja noch weiter gehen.....

versicherungstechnisch ist das doch einwandfrei, nur leihen ohne regress.....beispiel: leiht euch doch mal ne kettensäge .....  ich lach mich tot. 

was jeder selber mit dem bb macht bleibt ihm selber überlassen, wir machen ja keine tourenplanung ung guide-service......
ihr könntet also auch vom 10mtr. brett nen doppelten-salto-axel-lutz versuchen...hauptsache das teil bleibt heil......

habt ihr noch mehr vorschläge und/ oder anregeungen...

Z.B. ERSATZTEIL-Dienst...?????


----------



## marioschreiber (11. November 2003)

> ...hauptsache das teil bleibt heil......


Nichtmal das muss sein! 
Bei Schäden haftet der Mieter!

Ich hab ja nun auch ein BB, aber wenn ich die Möglichkeit zum mieten gehabt hätte....
So muss ich (im wahrsten Sinne...) ins kalte Wasser springen und schauen ob das überhaupt was für mich ist!

Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## Maddin (11. November 2003)

Und was ist, wenn der Mieter aus Versehen das Belly (Schlauch) beschädigt und ich dies erst bei meiner nächsten Tour in 700m Entfernung zum Ufer bemerke, weil nur noch mein Kopf aus dem Wasser guckt? Ne ich weiß nicht. Auto- und Fahrradverleih geht ja noch, aber das ist mir zu sensibel.


----------



## Ace (11. November 2003)

> ins kalte Wasser springen und schauen ob das überhaupt was für mich ist!



und ob Mario...wart mal ab...jetzt noch ne Sinkschnur und n paar Dorschfliegen...Das ist richtig geiles fischen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

die Bedingungen habe ich noch irgendwo rumfliegen.... irgendwo in meinem "Müllhaufen" aus Unterlagen.....mein erster Trip war ein 50,- DM Bellywochenende..... und es hat mich infiziert......für jemanden, der es "nur mal testen" will ist das eine feine Sache....kommt eh nicht wieder davon los :q


----------



## marschel (11. November 2003)

genau darum frage ich ja alle hier nach Ihrer Meinung!!!!

Wenn und könnte und aber, das gibt es überall.....

Wenn, wenn, wenn...der vermieter hat natürlich auch einige Pflichten...aber die letztendliche Verantwortung und der Gebrauch geht auf den Mieter über. Lest z.B. mal das KLEINGEDRUCKTE, wenn ihr euch nen Auto leiht. AUA, das tut richtig weh. Hier mal nen Beispiel:

§1 Die Gefahr geht ab Übernahme des Mietdatums und für die gesamte Mietdauer auf den Mieter über. 
(sprich: Alles auf eigene Verantwortung)

z.B.
§ 2
Ich/ Wir haben das BB in einwandfreiem Zustand erhalten und haften für die gesamte Mietdauer für etwaige/ auftretende Beschädigungen.

§3
Sollte(n) mir/ und oder dritten personen aus dem Transport/ Verwendung/ gebrauch etwas passieren, hafte ich als Mieter für alle antstandenen schäden. (siehe auch §1)

......
so könnte es z.B. aussehen....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

....so oder ähnlich sah das Ganze aus..... wenn etwas gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich den Schaden allein getragen... hat mich aber trotzdem nicht abgehalten :q 
Und es ist doch eine gute Sache...... testen und nicht kaufen...wenn's nicht gefällt - okay - wenn ja..... gut, dann kann ich kaufen...aber bei den AB Treffen, kann man das heute alles wesentlich günstiger haben. Werfragt, der kann testen....völlig umsonst


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

...und nu is auch endlich "thesönkeichweissnichobicheinbellyhabenwilltor" wieder online.......viel Spass beim Lesen :g


----------



## marschel (11. November 2003)

Konkurrenz belebt das geschäft....LOL

Mieten und Spaß haben, auch für die, die sich nie eins kaufen werden...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. November 2003)

Also jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Ich finde es gut wenn ein interessierter BB-Anfänger zur Probe ein BB ausleihen könnte, damit er weiss wie es ist und so weiter.......... aber auf dauerhaft BB´s ausleihen bringt wohl nix. Da überwiegen die Nachteile bald mehr als die Vorteile. Alleine schon die rechtliche Absicherung! Ich kann mich als Vermieter nicht von allen negativen Vorfällen drücken!! Nur das als Beispiel.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. November 2003)

Ich würde mir auch mal gerne paar verschiedene BB´S ausleihen und dann sehen wie sie sich unterschiedlich verhalten auf dem Wasser. Bisher sind es leider nur CC und Rt Modelle die zur Auswahl stehen. Ein ODC 816 von CC z.B. kann man leider noch nicht ausleihen und sehen wie sich sowas auf dem Wasser verhält. Kostenpunkt um 600 €. Probefahrt ist auch nicht möglich. Nur müßte der Shop direkt an der Küste sein. Am besten zwischen Neustadt und Fehmarn. Leider gibt es dort noch keinen BB Verleih! Wäre ne marktlücke. Ich würde selbst 50 € fürs WE zahlen, wenn man davon den größten Teil beim Kauf angerechnet bekommt. Die Hersteller würden dadurch auch wesentlich mehr BB verkaufen. Nur haben diese es wohl noch nicht nötig, fünstig über die Händler BB zum Verleih zur verfügung zu stellen. Sind bisher nur Alleinintitiativen von paar Händlern!


----------



## mot67 (12. November 2003)

hab tatsächlich letztens die gleiche idee gehabt, wäre doch klasse, wenn ein küstennaher angelladen ein paar bb's mit equipment vermieten würde. für viele angler, die nicht so nah an der küste leben doch optimal! das platzproblem ist gelöst, grade leute, die mal ein paar tage urlaub machen haben das auto eh schon voll. auch reinschnuppern ins bellyboaten ist möglich. ich glaub das würde laufen, z.b auf fehmarn gibts bestimmt genug interessierte urlaubsangler. und wenn dann dorschdiggler noch dorschdiggelschnupperkurse anbietet ist das anglerglück komplett


----------



## peter II (12. November 2003)

@bellybootangler
kannst doch mal von den Boardies die verschiedenen
Modelle testen, mein Togiak dürftest du gerne mal probieren!!! ( aber nur wenn ich nicht auch mit deinem Boot los muss:q :q :q :q :q :q :q )


----------



## Reppi (12. November 2003)

Die Idee als solche ist genial !
Aber dies kann man wohl nur mit einem Händler der in Küstennähe wohnt,realisieren.........Also welchen Händler kann man denn mal fusselig sabbeln ???
Ich bin der Meinung,dass dort 3-4 BB mehr verkauft würden.

@theamüberlegenoberabendsechtmalschlachtenmöchte
Ich habe damals ja 2 BB bestellt.......der das andere hat,war noch nie los...........ich könnte es ggf. mal mitbringen...............pack deine nächste Gage schon mal beiseite............denn das war es dann mit deinem "Widerstand".   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fischbox (12. November 2003)

> @theamüberlegenoberabendsechtmalschlachtenmöchte




:q :q :q Ich piss mich gleich ein! Super!!!#6#6:m :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. November 2003)

@ Peter II
Im Togiak saß ich schon mal. Im Browning auch,CC "Original U Boot) und  RT habe ich ja selber und habe da auch schon alle Modelle durch. Ich war halt nur noch nicht mit einem Pontoon Boot(mit Rudern und Mors ganz aus dem Wasser) draußen. Das würde mich interessieren. Besonders die verschiedenen Modelle! 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir bald das ODC 816 kaufe. Allerdings schreckt mich hier nur der Preis von 600€ bei Moritz Kaltenkirchen (Bisher günstigste Adresse in D, die ich für das Teil gefunden habe) ab. Ist bitten zu teuer. Werde es mir wohl irgendwann aus den Staaten besorgen. Leider kann ich damit keine Probefahrt machen. hat vielleicht ein Boardie das Teil für ne Probefahrt.

Peter II kannst selbstverständlich meins testen beim nächsten Mal. Muß nur sagen welches ich mitbringen soll!


----------



## ralle (12. November 2003)

Ja da müßte die BB-Fraktion mal ein Testwochenende organisieren.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall mein Interesse  bekunden.


Brauchen wir dann einen Rettungsschwimmer ??


----------



## MichaelB (12. November 2003)

Moin,

also ich würde das auch eine prima Sache finden, dann könnte man nämlich wirklich mal ein Wochenende lang austesten ob´s das ist oder nicht. 
Man wäre nicht auf eventuelle Gnade eines anderen Belly-Boardies angewiesen "och nu lass mich doch mal ´ne viertel Stunde....." sondern könnte in Ruhe und vor allem eben a u s g i e b i g probieren.

Gruß
Michael, hin und her gerissen ob so´n Schwimmring nun taucht oder nich


----------



## marschel (12. November 2003)

Jo ich werde mir das mal durchrechnen.....

Desweiteren würde ich auch das ODC ins Programm nehmen. Dann kann mal jeder mit nem Ponton raus.....


----------



## Reppi (12. November 2003)

@Bellyboatangler
Hallo Christian;das liest sich guut,was ich über das ODC gefunden habe.Und dann der Preis 280,00 $(bei dem Wechselkurs)..............also ich würde nicht lange überlegen,ob D/USA.

The "ODC 816" boasts many features: 


Full take down aluminum frame (NO TOOLS NEEDED). Also, the frame will adjust on the pontoons to balance any load you may have. 
Two 8 foot, 16" diameter inflatable pontoons. They are made of heavy 840 denier nylon. Each pontoon features 2 air chambers (this is a nice safety feature). 
Two break-down oars (6 ft.) with steel clamp-on oar locks. 
2 large cargo pockets located on top of the pontoons for easy access when floating. A stripping apron is also included. 
Large cargo deck with plenty of D-rings to secure your equipment while on the water. 
Walk-through footbars that have a 5 position adjustment. 
Free two-way hand pump, small repair kit, and an extra valve cap/assembly included with the craft. 
Lifetime Warranty (I called "The Creek Company" and talked with a staff member about the warranty. The staffer explained to me that at any time if something breaks or wears out due to normal use, it will be replaced at no cost! Also, if you want additional spare parts, they are very reasonably priced). 
The craft weighs just 45 pounds and has a carrying capacity of 375 pounds. I have seen the price for this model anywhere from $325 - $500. I purchased mine from Cabela's (Spring 2000 Master Catalog) for only $325. Also, through Cabela's, there was no "heavy item" shipping charges. 
After receiving the craft, I was delighted at how easy and fast it was to assemble. It took only about two minutes to pump up each pontoon (4 total minutes) and strapping the frame down to the pontoons was a snap. After strapping down the frame and making sure the air valves were secured tight, I was ready to hit the river. But, before making my maiden voyage, I added two accessories. First, I added a rod holder behind the seat. This way I can secure my rod when I need to row or eat while floating. Secondly, I added an anchor/rope setup to the craft. As far as transporting the craft, I have car-topped it (fully assembled) to the river and I have also taken it to the river in pieces and assembled it streamside. I can fully assemble the craft in about 10 minutes so I do not feel that I am wasting precious fishing time if I do not car-top it to the river. 

Now, the most important factor....how does it perform on the water? I can answer that in three words....Like a champ!!! I did not buy this craft to run class IV or V rapids, but if bigger rapids are encountered, I wanted the confidence in knowing that my craft would get me through the rapids safely....(if I do my part in rowing). Note: If floating an unknown stretch of water....DO NOT attempt to blindly run rapids. You do not know what structure may be at the bottom of the rapids. If possible, always try to get to the side of the river and scout the rapid and try to best decide what is the safest route to take in running the rapid. Another safe option is to portage around the rapids if possible. 

While floating, the craft was very easy to maneuver with very little effort. I purposely tried rowing across the current and the craft was surprisingly very easy to navigate. I also stopped in the slower waters, along the river's side, and rowed back up river. Again, it was very easy to row up river. I did this many times during my first few floats....especially when passing through riffle/pool style of rapids. I would pass through the rapid, row back up river, anchor the craft, and fish the calmer pools that were below each rapid. 

Another important factor is comfort. The seat was very comfortable and I did not experience any back pains or leg numbness from sitting all day floating. 

Of course this style of craft will not appeal to everyone, but if you would like to take a closer look at the "ODC 816" just go to their website or phone 1-800-843-8434. 


The Creek Company Web Site 



Gruß Uwe


----------



## Reppi (12. November 2003)

Für Sönke habe ich ein gemütliches Teilchen gefunden:m


----------



## peter II (12. November 2003)

Also so ein Ponton-Boot aus den USA mit Festkörpern habe ich mal ausprobiert, allerdings keins der hier bekannten.( irgendwas mit cat oder so) Das war wirklich "*******", geringe Tragkraft und gleich beim ersten testen im trockenen ein RIß im Schwimmkörper.... Ohne mir das vorher genau anzugucken würde ich auf keinen Fall eins bestellen. Weiterhin sind die Nachteile der Boote( ich sach nur windanfälligkeit) bekannt!
Ein schönes habe ich mal bei einem Dealer in Südafrika gesehen. Ein Link war doch hier letztens. Das war allerdings recht teuer und man hätte ( damals) das Ding am Flughafen abholen müssen...
@ bellybootangler. Großer Respekt vor deinem anglerischen Können aber in ein RT steig ich NIE WIEDER ein.
#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. November 2003)

@ peter II

Das CC Origial U Boot kann ich Dir zur Zeit nicht anbieten. Ist wohl mit einer heißen Nadel genäht wurden. Mir ist heute die Naht im Sitzbereich aufgegangen beim aufpumpen. Und das vor meiner ersten Jungfernfahrt! Hatte das Teil schon etwas über 1,5 Jahre bei mir original verpackt liegen. Hat noch nie Wasser gesehn. Versuche es umzutauschen über einen Händler hier in D!

@ reppi

Wo hast das ODC 816 für 280 $ gesehen. Finde es nur für knapp 400 $!:c :c :c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. November 2003)

@ Chrischan

Mit der heissen Nadel genäht ist doch gut, ja sogar bestens!! :m 
Dann hat doch der Lochrand eine gebrannt Verhärtung und kann nicht ausleiern ! Bei kalter Nadel kann der Lochrand fasern und auch ausleiern und somit der Faden zerreissen, das zur Folge hat das die Naht reisst/platzt.


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

ODC 816 für 299 Dollar !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2003)

> Mir ist heute die Naht im Sitzbereich aufgegangen beim aufpumpen.


 .....man Christian...Du hast echt ewig Probleme mit den Nähten.... vielleicht solltest Du es einmal mit etwas weniger hartem aufpusten  versuchen :q


----------



## mot67 (13. November 2003)

hier gibts ähnliche boote wie das odc, vielleicht interessiert es jemanden. 
das fishcat4 habe ich mir bestellt, allerdings über einen deutschen händler (200€)
http://www.frontrangeanglers.com/shop/outcastboatinfo.htm


----------



## Reppi (13. November 2003)

Hier gibt es Zubehör ohne Ende................

http://www.thefloattubestore.com/accessor.htm

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Reppi (13. November 2003)

Und hier ist das ODC noch ein paar Dollar günstiger....
http://www.lewisandclarkflyshop.com/creekcomodc8.html


----------



## marschel (13. November 2003)

Hi jungs,

ich denke die ODC-series zum Einsatz zu bringen (im verleih), wäre wirklich mal nen meilenstein. da kann dann wirklich mal jeder ´bb-fahrer ausprobieren, ob ihm diese art von boot wirklich zusagt.

desweiteren würde ich div. modelle zum verleih bringen....verschiedene hersteller größen und formen.......


----------



## marschel (18. November 2003)

So nun ist es um uns geschehen,

wir werden das in Angriff nehmen mit dem Verleih.......

Wie der Laden heißt, und wo er ist.....darf ich nicht sagen, da es dann ja Schleichwerbung wäre.........offizielle Werbung übers AB kommt aber noch.......

Jetzt mal eine Frage:
welche boote sollen wir verleihen.....
Bitte Marke & Typ angeben.....ja das ODC kommt dann auch noch....aber erstmal nur die normalen BB.....ohen großartiges Zubehör ......

Verleih wäre dann in Lübeck....das ist absolut zentral und nur 5 min. von der autobahn zur Küste.........

P.S.: für alle Neugierigen......Schwimmwesten werden nicht in unserem Verleih-Programm auftauchen.... (versicherungstehnische Gründe...)

Und wir werden sehr klein anfangen.......

Eure Meinung....wir fruen uns schon jetzt auf neue BBler und die, die es werden wollen


----------



## Reppi (19. November 2003)

Hallo Marschel ;
Du bist nen Guter !!:m :m 
Das gute "alte" Togiak dürfte in eurer SAmmlung nicht fehlen !
Und dann kommt ja noch die RT- Fraktion !
Gruß Uwe

PS. Bei E-Bay könnte die nächsten Tage solch ein Schmankerl zu finden sein


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. November 2003)

@ Marschel

Und denk an genügend Ersatzschläuche, egal von welchem Modell. Unser BBangler wird da wohl schon für Umsatz sorgen! :q :q #h


----------



## Dorschleo (20. November 2003)

Hallo Marschel,
melde Dich bloß wenn Du das Togiak im Verleih hast, bin ganz heiss auf das Teil und möchte es unbedingt mal probefahren.
Gruß Leo


----------



## marschel (20. November 2003)

@all

Ja das gute alte Togiak, das habe ich gerade für einen Boardie von uns bestellt....., der wird schon seine Freude dran haben......

Natürlich würde das nicht fehlen, deweiteren RT & Caddis, evtl. Fish Cat.....

Aber ich merke, daß Togiak ist euer Favorit, die Ausbaustufe von diesem wäre ja dann noch die Super Fat Cat....und baurtgleiche, aber da kosten so einige Modelle 380,- $.........kann man dann ja als VIP-Boat vermieten......


----------



## ralle (20. November 2003)

Wäre ne feine Sache wenn das klappen würde !!

Wie siehts denn mit  dem Zubehör aus (Flossen Neopren usw.) ?


----------



## marschel (20. November 2003)

erstmal werden wohl nur flossen im paket sein......

sollte sich die sache durchsetzten werden dann auch zum sommer/ herbst 04 neopren, schuhe, gps, ...etc.. mit an bord sein.

Gänzlich verzichten müssen wir allerdings vorerst auf rettungswesten, da die versicherungstechnische Sache einfach zu aufwendig, bzw zu teuer wird. (bezieht sich in erster linie auf die selbstaufblasbaren und manuell aufblasbaren westen......= TÜV, Wartung, Regress)
Wir werden hier aber auch noch eine Lösung finden.....


----------

